# Google extends Chrome support for 'millions' still on Windows XP



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> It's hard to tell exactly how many people are still using Windows XP, but for Google there's enough of them to warrant extending Chrome support through to the end of the year.
> 
> Google had planned to stop updating Chrome on Windows XP this month, exactly a year after Microsoft stopped issuing free security updates for the desktop OS - rendering machines that run XP an easy target for remote hacking.


More


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

http://betanews.com/2015/04/17/google-chrome-on-windows-xp-support-extends-until-the-end-of-2015/

http://www.neowin.net/news/google-extends-chrome-support-on-windows-xp-to-the-end-of-2015

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

Does anybody know if firefox & opera are planning the same thing or are they still supporting windows xp. The reason why i ask is because my mom still uses xp & i want her to be safe when she goes online. She can't afford to upgrade or replace her computer so whatever browser still supports xp is what i'll install for her.


----------

